# help with mbuna



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi i'm new to the forum comming from the netherlands. I'm getting pretty desperate and i was hoping some of you guys can help me out.

My fish havent been well the last few weeks.

the symptoms are twitching with fins, head shaking from left to right. spitting motions. flashing on the gills, breathing out of 1 gill. all fish have good colour and eat verry well.

all my water parameters seem to be good. (drop test)

PH 8
KH 7
GH 10
amonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 10

so i was convinced i have gill flukes. well i treated 2 times with sera tremazol this containt praziquantel. (this is the best stuff i can get a hold of) My demasoni who is the worst goes totally mental after adding the stuff (twitching flashing and darting across the tank) after his episode he starts gasping at the surface. the next day he seems ok. the day after a little bit of twitching again. then its back to start. (tremazol is only allowed to stay in the water for 6 hours then a 80% water change is required)

how possible is it that the healing of the gills keep giving the same symptoms? Is it also possible that they have ich confined to the gills without showing other symtoms? for bacterial infections im not totally convinced because symptoms would get worse verry quickly.

im totally out of idea's and am hoping someone can help me out with this.

my stock is

Rio 400

yellow labs 5M
fryeri 1m 2F
demasoni 1m 3F
rusties 1M 2F
labeotropheus trewasae 1m 3F
Acei 2m 3F

HELP!!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking flukes as well after you mentioned head shaking and gill flashing. It's possible that multiple treatments may be required. How long apart were the treatments?


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

6 days after the start of the fish dose. Tank is 25 degrees celcius. Its looks like more fish are slowly getting the same symptoms.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm at a loss as to what else to suggest unfortunately. Other treatment options that may or may not be available to you are formalin, potassium permanganate, organophosphate and mebendazole.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well i,m treating for ich now. Its a long shot but i have to do something. *** read it sometimes only infects the gills with no visible symptoms. Ill report back if i got something that works


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

just for the heck of it, try unplugging everything thats in tank and see if they are still doing it. i'm thinking maybe u have a faulty piece of equipment that is possibly leaking electrically into tank. cant hurt to try


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well something seems to be working.

This morning the demasoni is swimming arround and showing off to his females. He,s the best behaved demasoni ever. I never dared to add more demasoni to his little group.

Twitching is allot less.

Yesterday i also raised the KH from 7 to 9.

If this keeps going ill be verry happy.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Any updates, how are the fish doing?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

If it's ich you would most likely start to see it on the bodies of the fish.
If you notice more fish getting the same symptoms again, I would a suggest a product containing praziquantel - like PraziPro if available.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

kyboy i tried that already. you should start by reading my posts.

well heres a new developsment.

yesterday morning the twitching was a lot less.

in the evening it started again. tested my water again all was the same... no swings. the only thing that changed was feeding the fish.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I admit that I missed_ sera tremazol _ , which I wasn't familiar with in your first, long post; still no reason to be a rude ******** about it - just trying to help.
You're the one asking/writing "HELP!!!  "


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

not beeing rude m8. we dutch are just a little direct  takes a little getting used to hehe


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Two 6 hour treatments is* probably* not enough as flukes are not easy to eradicate , but I'm sure you already knew that.
I said a product containing praziquantel & suggested a specific product - PraziPro & even said * if available*.
PraziPro doesnt have a 6 hour limit & require 80% waterchange . You should start by being less smug :thumb: & spell correctly if you're going to 
tell someone they should read your post . Don't care what nationality you are or where you're from


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

you try writing dutch m8  but back to the topic. prazipro is not available to me. the only thing i can try is getting some pure praziquantel from the vet.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

well i just wanted to report back that the problem is fixed!!!   

still dont know what it was.... i treated the tank with chloramid-t. works against virusses, external bacterial infections, flukes, and Protozoan. in the right dose it just kills everything but not the fish. and the best part is there is no way resistance can be build against the stuff. its just a disinfectant (you can clean your toilet with it  )

got the idea for this treatment from discus and koi forums. i thought if they trust their valuable fish with this this I should give it a try.

i treated for bacterial infections, flukes and Protozoans. nothing from the store bought stuff worked even the slightest.

if someone gets the idea to do the same treatment.... watch out and study first because the stuff WILL kill your fish.

im so happy


----------

